# Crush washer



## Howitzur (Dec 24, 2009)

4k miles ago i bought the 07 gli and went ahead and changed tye oil. Used mobil 1 0w40 and replaced crush washer. Today i changed it again with same oil, butforgot to change washer (old one still intact). What trouble am i in for not changing that damn this this time around???


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Crush washer (Howitzur)*

No trouble. I have never changed my crush washer in probably 5 oil changes. If you crank it to the moon, then you'll probably want to replace it next oil change.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Crush washer (Howitzur)*

hey if you start noticing oil stains where you park you'll know where its coming from.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_No trouble. I have never changed my crush washer in probably 5 oil changes. If you crank it to the moon, then you'll probably want to replace it next oil change. 


you should have seen what the dealer was doing to my oil pan bolt, not only was it cross threaded but the crush washer was so "crushed" it was nearly impossible to get off the bolt. never will i take my car in for an oil change again there.. (not that i have taken my car in for an oil change at all since my free serving when out the window)


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Crush washer (Howitzur)*

Make sure that you torque it with a reasonable amount of torque and then check for leaks after you put the oil in, which you should do anyway.
Proper torque for an aluminum pan is 22 FT LBs, *ALWAYS* checked with a torque wrench. The steel pans are more robust and are much harder to strip out so checking torque with a torque wrench on steel pans is not really an issue.


_Modified by stratclub at 5:25 PM 3-13-2010_


----------

